# Strong recommending the tip function in APP



## liusigou (Jan 5, 2017)

As a uber dirver salary is low, about 12$ or less, I always go back home without a passenger. and sometime the trip is about 50KM. So I strongly recommend the uber apprive the function of tip. After the completing the trip, passenger can put and rate of tip or tip amount.

Person who can afford the taxi can also afford the tip.

Strongly commend


----------



## liusigou (Jan 5, 2017)

Sometime the trip is only $4 and there is a 4 person to ride. So I felt that my work does not match the value I should get.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber is taking advantage of you. Quit and find a better job. Or, try doing lyft


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

chopstick said:


> Uber is taking advantage of you. Quit and find a better job. Or, try doing lyft


Thanks for that sage advice!!!


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I try my best


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

liusigou said:


> As a uber dirver salary is low, about 12$ or less, I always go back home without a passenger. and sometime the trip is about 50KM. So I strongly recommend the uber apprive the function of tip. After the completing the trip, passenger can put and rate of tip or tip amount.
> 
> Person who can afford the taxi can also afford the tip.
> 
> Strongly commend


I'm happy to hear that you took our advise against Kidnapping and opted not to take a passenger home with you...


----------

